# The world's 'ugliest' buildings



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The world's 'ugliest' buildings - from various rankings

What are the "ugliest" buildings in the world? Forbes, Virtual Tourist and Oddee.com all have their rankings of what they perceive as aesthetically unpleasing. Here's a look at their choices.










Ryugyong Hotel, Pyongyang, North Korea









Federation Square, in Melbourne, AustraliaFederation Square, in Melbourne, Australia









The Pilgrimage Church in Neviges, Germany









Edificio Mirador in Madrid, Spain









Van Gogh Museum; Amsterdam, The Netherlands









Hong Kong Museum of Art; Kowloon, Hong Kong









Industriens Hus; Copenhagen, Denmark









Whitney Museum of American Art; New York City, New York









Palace of Justice; Florence, Italy









Spruce Tree Center; Saint Paul, Minnesota









M2 Building; Tokyo-to, Japan

to be continued..


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

They all look nice, except from this.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

That building in Tokyo is ugly indeed!


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't see how the the Whitney Museum of American Art and the Van Gogh Museum can be considered ugly? They both have nice clean lines to them.

The others though are pretty horrible looking though.


----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

I dont get why The Ryungyong Hotel, should be consider ugly. :dunno:
I mean, under which criteria should we make an opinion about it?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

yeah, I have the same thought. I actually think this hotel looks quite nice, its shape looks like a spaceship.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Grand Lisboa Hotel; Macau









Sheffield Hallam University; Sheffield, U.K.









Millennium Dome, London









San Francisco Museum of Modern Art









Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, Cleveland









Barbican Centre, London









Denver Public Library









Chicago Public Library









Two Columbus Circle, New York City

source: http://www.vancouversun.com/world+ugliest+buildings+from+various+rankings/5137433/story.html


----------



## Lazy Traveler (Mar 16, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Grand Lisboa Hotel; Macau


Is this ugly? its unique IMO


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

The O2 Arena is one of the most interesting entertainment domes i have never seen 


O2 Arena by Neil_Henderson


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> M2 Building; Tokyo-to, Japan
> 
> to be continued..


kay: yea, this is ugly.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

Pretty much anything in Kazakhstan


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

None of them are really that ugly...


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

^^ What about this one?


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm surprised Spruce Tree Center in St Paul made this list. It is a minor, nondescript building in a tertiary neighborhood. Every western city has dozens of buildings like it. Its not even the ugliest building in St Paul.

IMO the ugliest building in the US is the Kaden Tower in Louisville:


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

Elephant Tower









Torre Velasca, Milano


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the buildings in the last four photos are really ugly!


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Balkanada said:


> ^^ What about this one?


Where it is?


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

A very ugly building in Argentina:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


> San Francisco Museum of Modern Art


why? Truly i find it beautiful.


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Not really. :/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I quite like that building, it has character.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

It's certainly polarizing. I think it's beautiful.


----------

